# Nice bass near Perdido Bay!



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Check out this bass I caught up near Perdido Bay. Didn't hit really hit my black trick worm hard and felt like a log until it got close enough to see me, then it got fun. This was caught on my last cast as I was walking back to ther care to leave. Talk about lucky.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet, nice bass, scully caught a 10 lbr on period yesterday


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice bass bet you got the urge to have one more cast


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey man. This is Joe Marietta. Nice bass! Were you in the same bayou as before?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice perdido black bass


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Bassfisher17 said:


> Hey man. This is Joe Marietta. Nice bass! Were you in the same bayou as before?


What's up...Nope this was on a smaller body of water just a little further up the road. We were on foot because a boat isn't really worth it in such a small body of water.

We took your advice on the white spinners and killed it yesterday close to dawn.


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome man. I am looking to get back over there Saturday if I can. I haven't been out there in a couple of weeks. If you get back out there, try some dark colored spinnerbaits too. They have worked well for me.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I'll have to pickup some darker spinnerbaits. I think I only have white and a green/yellow color. I have been made a believer in spinnerbait after Monday evening.

How fast do you normally reel? We were really reeling in almost as fast as we could and they were hitting the bait about 20-30yds away from us. I'm wondering if that was my probalem in the past...I never reeled in more than about medium speed.


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah. The faster retrieve has always worked better. Normally if you get a fish it will hit not long after your bait hits the water. When you are fishing those bayous target any overhanging trees as your primary spot, and any little inlets off of the bayou have almost always held a fish or two.


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

do you ever do any good with white spinnerbaits on blackwater or yellow? ive never really tried them as a go-to lure, but from what i hear i may just have to...


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice bass!


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I've only fished on Blackwater twice and didn't have any luck both days. I tried lures, spinners and soft plastics with no luck. I've haven't fished Yelllow yet.


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have not tried blackwater or yellow yet, but I just moved to Navarre area and I am really close to yellow river. When I try it out I will defintitely put a post on here.


----------

